

Flash Player 'Molehill' on mobile devices - KarlFreeman
http://www.bytearray.org/?p=3053

======
r3demon
Isn't Flash too slow for mobile games? Will Adobe optimize this product for
every GPU out there? Very unlikely...

~~~
pavlov
Do mobile game developers optimize their products for every GPU out there?

If it's necessary, which is more likely to have the resources to do such
optimizations, Adobe or an individual developer? (Well, at least in theory...
Adobe's track record with Flash Player is of course lightyears short of
stellar.)

